# Crackly/full ears



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

does anyone else have this feeling:

"Crackly/full ears: Inner ears can make sounds of velcro ripping upon voluntary muscle movement. It is now impossible to clear my ears."

or has anyone found out something that will help with this symptom? sometimes they will clear up for a short time which is a relief but it always seems to come back.


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

my ears are constantly popping and it always feels like i need to pop them more....i dont know what it is...it just started about 2 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

my ears dont fully clear that often.. i wish i knew what caused it and/or could fix this. its starting to bother me more than usual. i just want them back to normal


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

do you think it it something caused by dp? you could just have a cold?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

i think its dp/dr related and not just a common cold. i have alot of the common dp/dr symptoms. the subconscience is stronger than conscience, social anxiety, over analyzing things, "emotional laziness" and i can relate to alot of the stories on this forum.. but the ear thing has been bothering me lately.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds a lot like pulsatile tinnitus. Mine comes from bad posture at my computer (usually clears up when I force myself to sit up straight in my chair for one or more days straight. But I always lapse back and it returns).

e


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

ooh.. its true i have bad posture too. i recently bought a high back chair to help me sit up straight and avoid leaning forward. the chair helped relieve all back pain, but i never thought it would effect my ears. ill try to force myself to sit up straight and see how it works out. ty enigma


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Willkommen! 

e


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

lyssy, how do you actually pop your ears? Do you hold your nose and blow
or chew gum or yawn or what?
And have there been any changes in your dp/dr symptoms in the last 2 
months?
I ask these questions because in my case i believe there's a connection
between my ears being slightly blocked and dr. 
Because every time i pop my ears to equalize the pressure the dr
seems to get worse in one way, but better in another way. So I'm fearful
of unpopping them all the way because when i do my whole world changes. If someone could tell me why this happens I'd give them
a million dollars. (if i had it to give)!!! lol


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Shadowed_soul, I believe i've had the same thing as you. I can make a velcro sound by moving little muscles in or around my ears. I've been doing it for more than 10 years. Maybe try a product called Bisolvon. It comes liquid form like cough medicine and is meant to clear the chest and relieve nasal congestion. Here in Australia there's 2 types. Get the one for sinus. I found it extremely helpful to clear blocked ears and equalize the pressure in both ears. 
Check with your pharmacist or doctor if you're on antidepressants though, cause they shouldn't be taken together. Bisolvon contains bromexine and pseudoephedrine which can react with ad's by making you really sleepy.
The stuff can also cause sleeplessness. lol
It's should be fairly cheap. And just follow the dosage instructions on the bottle or packet.


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

well phil...sometimes i pop my ears by plugging my nose or yawning but usually i just kind of do something, its kind of a combination of like moving my jaw and breathing..i dont know how to explain it and that didnt make much sense. This started occuring about 2 months after i became dp/dr due to marijuana. have ur ears always been like that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

"I can make a velcro sound by moving little muscles in or around my ears." -Phill

thats exactly how i do it. but it stopped working and my ears seem to be plugged all the time. im not on any antidepressants so ill try out that bisolvon, i hope it works.
Sometimes they unclog for a short period but always seem to "fill up" again.
My ears havent always been like this... im not sure exactly when it started but it hasnt been too terribly long. ty for the responses : )


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Lyssy, my ears have been partially blocked for 15 years now.
It all started in Dec 1989 before i was diagnosed with anything. 
Back then i was very anxious and insecure and i discovered that 
deliberaely blocking my ears helped calm me and bring confidence. 
Weird!!! ... anyway i just kept on blocking them more and more. 
Soon after this i was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder and while in hospital my ears naturely unblocked but not completely, then after getting out of hospital the world looked really different. It was bad derealization.
And ever since then (1990) they've unblocked naturely bit by bit, but still
not completely because i haven't allowed them to do so.

I regret the day i started mucking around with my ears and i'm still
fearful of them coming back to normal. A small popping of my ears seem to create a bad DR episode and make the world look SO different that I can't stand it. And i just block them up again by holding my nose and sucking.

So the answer lyssy is no, they haven't always been like that and hopefully won't always be like it. Maybe you should see an ear doctor and try to get it sorted out.


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

i went to my doctor about a couple months ago and he gave me some allegra...i took it for alittle while but stopped becuz i think this is all dp/dr related so im just hoping i wll recover soon along with my ear problem...


----------



## eninrebmun (Aug 16, 2004)

all the timewhen I start to notice it, it's annoying.

of course after reading this post ...


----------

